# Horny buggers aren't they



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

One day after the untimely demise of their fry, at it again. Just like freakin clockwork.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Nice picture...hopefully this time you have better luck


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

They must be happy. Good job, Jim.

-Russ


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think I am going to move them into a 20 gallon all by themselves. Cone, sponge filter and away we go. At least until I get my 90 gallon set up.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Are you using RO water ?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nope. Straight tap water.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

molurus73 said:


> I think I am going to move them into a 20 gallon all by themselves. Cone, sponge filter and away we go. At least until I get my 90 gallon set up.


I think you need to do that  I would love to have a few of these guys in my 75g! I am definately partial to blue fish!

I don't think the Powder Blue Gouramis are working out in the 75g upstairs. The males hide most of the time and only come out for food. I think maybe the addition of the Rummy Nose (Thanks Jack) may have been too much for them. I've read that Gouramis need "calmer" tankmates and think maybe the Rummies are just too active for them. The females are out and about but not the males and it's the blue color of the males that I wanted!

Call me "anal" but the Gouramis just don't look right in a tank full of Rummy Nose, Apistogramma, and Otocinclus. Definately get these guys breeding and if Mom and Dad can't handle it, maybe you need to try them on your own! I'd be willing to pre-order half a dozen of them to help with the rearing costs


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

MatPat said:


> . Definately get these guys breeding and if Mom and Dad can't handle it, maybe you need to try them on your own! I'd be willing to pre-order half a dozen of them to help with the rearing costs


The only draw back to that is the fry need to parents slime coat for survival or at least I have never heard of artifically rearing the fry 
Congrats on the spawns Jim...Are you feeding live foods? How many spawns have you had? I had a pair spawn 10 times before they ever reared fry...Give-em some time they'll get the hang of it...Also if You check on the gcas forum and Ask discus**** (**** Brietfielder) he can give you some tips,I know **** has been breeding and raising Discuss for years!!


----------

